# Yugoslavia Coach



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The Yugo Federation will anouce the coach this week.

Rumors are that the first option is Unicaja Malaga coach Bozidar Maljkovic. Who do you guys think is the best man to take the job?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> The Yugo Federation will anouce the coach this week.
> 
> Rumors are that the first option is Unicaja Malaga coach Bozidar Maljkovic. Who do you guys think is the best man to take the job?


Oh, please not Boza!! I've heard some rumors about Maljkovic being the favourite for taking the place but I thought that the guys of the Yugoslav Federation will be more sensible and that they'll think about it again. 

I mean there is so much talent in the yugoslav team why should it be wasted by putting as a coach the "basketball killer". I don't know, this is just my personal opinion.

I'd like to see back on the Yugoslav bench the Obradovic-Ivkovic duo. However the former doesn't like this idea, even though Duda is desperately trying to change his mind.

I didn't like Pesic, I think he didn't do anything to improve the "chemistry" of the team, but eventually, judging by the results, he did his job perfectly. 

Dusko Ivanovic could be another good option but I still think that one of the Obradovic and Duda (or preferably both) would be the ideal coach for this magnificent team known as the Yugoslav National Team.


----------



## Jugonic (Jan 19, 2003)

So We'll have Boza. It's for sure.

Now there are two problems:

- Boza Maljkovic's brain is over for basketball. He should retire, and believe me, I know what I'm saying because I've followed him several years at Unicaja

- ACB forbids coaches to be in both club and national team. There was a big argue when Imbroda signed with Real Madrid and was also Spanish NT coach and inmediately he signed for his team three NT players. Well, Pesic left Yugoslavian NT because of the pressure of Barcelona. And now Maljkovic's the the NT head coach... is this the final reason of his expected departure from Malaga? Directors and Maljkovic's relations are getting bad last months and he could even leave before the season. He has even threatened with it.

Sorry, Yugoslavia, you've taken a very bad decision


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Ivanovic? Sure, he will bring the medal, but have some mercy for the players...

If they had picked Ivanovic all club owners had to follow Mark Cuban and demand from the Yugo Federation to insurence their players for 10,000,000,000$.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> Ivanovic? Sure, he will bring the medal, but have some mercy for the players...
> 
> If they had picked Ivanovic all club owners had to follow Mark Cuban and demand from the Yugo Federation to insurence their players for 10,000,000,000$.


You made a point here. That's true, but I think that he would have done good job about bringing the vendetas together. Pedja and Bodi are....lets say not best friends. Radmanovic feels like an outcast in the team. Dusko would not tolerate any sh it like that. But he's a tough coach, man! I wouldn't like him as my coach, that's for sure......

As for Boza.....just see the way he left every single one of his former teams. He had problems everywhere. Who says he won't have in the NT?

Any....ANY coach other than Boza would have been better for the Yugos. In my opinion, at least.

Reznor, what do you think about the Israeli NT? What's wrong with them?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Boza? ???????
Boza has failed miserably everywhere he went after he left Limoges. He destroyed Panathinaikos by trying to make Alvertis and Economou (they both suck) the teams leaders and by filling the teams roster with foreign players (the only greek players on the team were the 2 I mentioned).

He was lucky with Jugoplastica when he had Toni Kukoc and Dino Radja and he had a tough and athletic team in Limoges (which was hard to handle for most european clubs at the time) and while I give him credit for putting the Limges team together I really don't think he's good.

Bad bad choice for Yugoslavia.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't get me wrong. I don't think Boza is a good pick as well. 

But with Dusko... and this time I'm serious... Maybe he will do a better job in bringing them together, but the first step is to bring them *to* the NT, and I'm not sure all players will be happy to come and play for him. 

I believe, and it doesn't take a genius to figure it out, Tomasevic won't be very excited to join the NT. But you should know better what the other players feel about the idea of playing for Dusko.

And you got the clubs too. I don't think one GM will b happy to send his player to a NT Dusko is coaching. Even if the games are in a friednly tournoment against England ans Swiss.

It seems some players get injured only by hearing the name Dusko Ivanovic...

The Israeli NT? now here's a team that could use a Dusko. sad story... the main excuse is that this is a young NT. Israel was suppose to be the team of Sheffer and Kattache in this era, but u know the story with both of them (Although Sheffer made a comeback and will play his first game in his 2nd career this Monday). 

We were sure that despite that the future is bright. This NT is based on a few players that won the silver medal in the Young Men EC back then... (Burstein, Nissim, Naor, Green). Nobody expect them to take Israel to the 2nd place in the Men EC but...come on... at least make it to the EC.

In a way the NT looks like...Maccabi Tel Aviv this season. They are not good enough to play Vs. teams like Greece, but worse than that...they are not fighting for the win. Ask all the Greek people here what Israel looked like yesterday. 

Israel had to win to still have reasonable chances to qualify. Greece already qualified and played to keep a perfect record, yet... Israel showed no fight, no will power, Greek players were taking a walk in the paint whenever they wished... 

Israel had a good EC in Turkey. We were very close to the QF by almost eliminating Spain (Ask Jugonic... he will tell himself that they won only cause of 2 ppl in gray...), and the strange thing is that this is almost the same team... minor changes. only in EC we played great defence and now... everybody is sound asleep. Go figure.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

I just had to check the players from the EC and from this round of games. Basically 7 players from the EC played last night. 2 more were the last cuts from this trip, so.. u got a total of 9. Now one more player is missing...hmmm...ahhhh.... here's the son of a gun.

Gur Shelef... he got injured b4 the last EC and missed it. Now here's a logical explanation to the big differences. This guy has no heart, and perhaps even less brains. Still he, somehow, became the captain of Maccabi and the NT, and when ur captain is some1 like Shelef...well... as I wrote b4...both teams suffer from the same problem. I believe there's no escape from the final judgement. 

Shelef, you are the weakest link. Goodbye!


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> He destroyed Panathinaikos by trying to make Alvertis and Economou (they both suck)


Finally someone that agrees with me that Alvertis sucks. Everybody i talk to keeps telling me that he is pao's leader and bla bla. The funny thing is that Bodiroga was bringing the titles and the PAO fans considered the role player Alvertis as their leader.....He is lucky that he "plays" for PAO otherwise he wouldn't be in the NT


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree that Ivanovic would not be the accurate coach for the NT. But if there is someone that could carry Yugoslavia for a win over the star-stacked U.S.A. in the Olimpics, Dusko is the one. It's just that the price would be too high, so high that many players (as you have said) wouldn't play for him.

As for Boza, I think his work in Unicaja Málaga could be a lot better. He gets defensive intensity out of his players, but the offense they run is very poor, based almost exclusively in perimeter players.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

From www.acb.com 
_Belgrado, 3 marzo 2003 (Efe).- El presidente de la Federación de baloncesto de Serbia y Montenegro, Zeljko Cerovic, señaló que "existen serias dificultades para que se haga cargo de la selección". _

Translation: The President of the Basketball Federation of Serbia and Montenegro, Mr. Zeljko Cerovic, told that "there are serious difficultues that Maljkovic will become coach of the National team". 

The name of Obradovic is still in the target, but there's a last, strange, incredible voice saying that... Ettore Messina could be the coach of Serbia-Montenegro for the period 2003-2004".


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Messina? That makes no sense.
Serbia-Montenegro has the best coaches in Europe, why would they hire a foreigner.
The 3 best teams in Europe (CSKA, Panathinaikos, Barcelona) have a serb coach. I find it hard to believe that there are no goo Serb coaches available for the NT.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Probably this is the big problem: all the best coaches of Serbia and Montenegro are under-contract with big teams... about Messina it's a voice running in the environment of Treviso, maybe it's an hilarious joke (it wouldn't be the first time). 
Anyway, would the problem be solved? No. If Ivkovic, Obradovic and Pesic are coaches of three of the four best teams in Europa, Messina works with the club that completes this poker...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Good news for S&CG*

Yup! Boza won't be the coach of the S&CG NT team as his place in a club's bench prevents it.

So a new alternative has to be found. But who that be? 

I vote for Vlado Djurovic!   

What about D. Itoudis? I mean he knows the language, he knows the "tricks", he has been next to Obradovic for ages, he has "grown up" in terms of basketball in the ex-Jugoslavia. Why not?

OK, OK, this was just something off the top of my head. 

Don't throw any tomatos or something.......


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

To complete what I was saying, the ACB board made it clear that according to the rules of the league no club coach can simultaneously be a NT coach. Therefore Boza has either to quit the malaguenos and join the S&CG NT or stay in Andalucia and forget about becoming the new coach of the World Champs. 


Ooof....., these were good news for all the ex-Jugos. Now S&CG fans can stop worrying about the ways Boza could find to ruin their team.

I still can't believe that the S&CG Basketball Association was willing to give the NT to Maljkovic!!

*Go Srbija i Crna Gora!*


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

And his name is............*Dusan Vujosevic*. He's the current KK Partizan Beograd's coach. Does anyone know of his coaching abilities? I confess, I don't.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Never heard of him either, but I had the chance to watch Partizan a few times this year, they have several very talented players like Vujanic, Sekulic and Krstic but they didn't look like a team with a good coach.


----------

